# Mealworm escapes....



## Pegasus_0 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi!

Does anyone have any good simple tips on how to stop mealworms from crawling out of the feeding dish? Recently, the mealies i have been buying have been like a ninja and always seem to be able to escape from their dishy prison.

Also, just in passing, both of my Leos (17 and 22 months) have decided to go off Locusts a bit (i have been feeding them 4th Hoppers). my 22 month one (Thelma) loves Morioworms whereas louise doesn't. Anyone got any other good suggestions?!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Will-2k9 (May 10, 2009)

Maybe use a deeper dish?

Crickets? Roaches? Its strange, not very often that they go off locusts.


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't know what type of dish you're using but you can get ones specifically for mealies which have a 'lip' around the top, might be worth considering  I also have the mealie escape problem but just chase them round the viv once a day and pop them back in the bowl.

As for alternative food there's crickets, dubia roaches, silkworms, phoenix worms, waxies and butter worms (but the final two only as a treat due to the high fat content).

Hope that helps


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I bought some of those dishes designed for mealies & guess what? They can escape from them :gasp:. I then bought a shallow ceramic food dish designed for hamsters & mice from [email protected] & the mealies stay put in that one :2thumb:.


----------

